# Erfahrungen mit JOKO



## richie0815 (13. Januar 2009)

Mahlzeit!

Ein Freund und ich sitzen momentan an der Planung unserer ersten Transalp. Starten wollen wir am 22./23.08 mit dem Gardasee als Zielort. Da es für uns beide das "erste Mal" ist wollen wir eine geführte Tour buchen.

JOKO hat mit der 2-Level-Tour ein Angebot im Programm welches uns zusagen würde.

Hat hier schon jemand Erfahrung mit JOKO im allgemeinen oder der 2-Level-Tour gesammelt?
Interessant wäre auch die max. Gruppengröße bei JOKO.

Besten Dank, 
Rik


----------



## peter muc (13. Januar 2009)

richie0815 schrieb:


> Hat hier schon jemand Erfahrung mit JOKO im allgemeinen oder der 2-Level-Tour gesammelt?




hi,

ich habe mit JOKO bisher 2 Tagestouren und einen Fahrtechnikkurs gemacht. Meine Erfahrungen:  empfehlenswert !

Wie die Mehrtagestouren bei denen so sind, kann ich leider hier nicht sagen ...

Gruß, Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racing_basti (13. Januar 2009)

schau dich mal bei alpenevent.de um

für euch dürfte da die vario 1 interessant sein. diese wird inzwischen fast immer mit 3 guides und dementsprechend auch 3 verschiedenen level gefahren


----------



## peter muc (13. Januar 2009)

richie0815 schrieb:


> Interessant wäre auch die max. Gruppengröße bei JOKO.




warum fragst Du nicht einfach bei JOKO nach ?


----------



## 08-15 (16. Juni 2009)

Hi

ich bin die 2-Level Tour vor 2 Jahren mit Joko gefahren.
Das war meine erste Transalp. Da konnte man mal einen Tag mit mehr Hm testen. 
Ich war super begeistert.
Die Gruppen sind für solche Veranstalter relativ klein.
Da gibt es andere die mit einem einzelnen Guide und 20 Bikern über die Felsen rasen.

Gleiche Erfahrungen auch mit Mallorca und Alta Rezia.



Ser's
08-15


----------



## MATTESM (16. Juni 2009)

08-15 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Die Gruppen sind für solche Veranstalter relativ klein.
> Da gibt es andere die mit einem einzelnen Guide und 20 Bikern über die Felsen rasen.
> ...



...also das halte ich mal für eine extreme ausnahme, die wirklich nur bei unseriösen veranstaltern vorkommt, oder bei notfällen (wenn ein guide ausfällt und es halt dauert bis der ersatz da ist). 20 personen/guide ist absolut nicht sicher handelbar in den alpen. die namhaften veranstalter fahren i.d.R. mit max 10 bis 12 leuten, je nach schwierigkeit der tour (und kommerziellem druck   ), und da nicht jede tour absolut ausgebucht ist kommen die dann übers jahr auf einen durchschnitt von vielleicht 8 - 9 leuten / guide. 

..m..


----------



## 08-15 (16. Juni 2009)

jaja der kommerzielle Druck. Den meine ich. 

Es gibt eben gute und schlechte Veranstalter.
20 Teilnehmer ist sicher die üble Ausnahme aber 15 hab ich schon 2-3 mal gesehen.


----------



## olaf flachland (17. Juni 2009)

Ich bin mit Joko den Trailhunter gefahren. 
War ebenfalls ein 2er Level System. 
Die Gruppengrößen waren mehr als akzeptabel. Denke aber, daß vieles an dem Zustand der Teilnehmer liegt, da diese ein Anbieter nicht vorherbestimmen kann.
Als Fazit gilt aber: Ich war mit Joko zufrieden.


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. Juni 2009)

Die Teilnehmer sind sehr ausschlaggebend!
Wenn du eine nette Gruppe hast, kann sowieso nix schiefgehen.


----------



## luca 2002 (29. Juli 2009)

Ich bin mit Joko Tours am 19.07.2009 die Historic Trail gefahren. Die wurde dann mit der West hoch und West flach gemeinsam als 2 Level Kombi Tour gefahren. 

Wir waren 14 Teilnehmer, 2 Guides (Gernot und Gerry) und Jörg als Fahrer mit Gepäcktransport. Ich hatte mit Joko eine geniale Bikewoche. Sicherlich hat die  tolle Gruppe und das gute Wetter dazu mit beigetragen. 

Von oder zu Joko kann ich eigentlich nur Gutes berichten. Beide Bikeguides waren schwer in Ordnung und die Logistik hat hervorragend funktioniert. Unterkünfte und Essen haben meine Erwartungen erfüllt bzw übertroffen. Die Touren wurden in 2 Schwierigkeitslevel gefahren. Damit wurde eine hohe Homogenität in der Gruppe geschaffen. Defekte an Bikes hat Jörg repariert bzw Ersatzteile im Bikeshop organisiert.

Das war mein 4. Alpencross. Die 3 davor waren selbst geplant und zu 2 bzw zu 4 gefahren. Denn Fullservice und die große Teilnehmergruppe/Kameradschaft mit dem Veranstalter habe ich sehr zu schätzen gelernt.  Naja, werde auch bald 40, da nimmt man auch etwas Luxus gerne in Kauf  )


----------



## phwi (22. März 2013)

für jörg als chef und taschenkutscher
 für wolfgang als guide

2x (garda-giro + transdolomiten) und sicher noch weitere touren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

